# What is the deal with giving your kid a last name as a first name?



## Felon (May 19, 2007)

Hunter, McKenzie, Taylor, Tyler, Tyson...I can't help but keep noticing that there is something that makes certain couples--frequently the sort of folks that get labled as "yuppies"--drawn to taking what's traditionally a last name and making it their kid's first name. I'm not a big fan of child-rearing, so anybody know anything about this trend, or is this not a well-understood phenomenon?


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2007)

I live in Utah so I see these kinds of names all the time (I wouldn't most of them "yuppies"). People like to be different so they end up copying each other.  

((My first name is like my last name, like my old roommate said, I'm like one of those people named David Davidson)).


----------



## Theron (May 19, 2007)

My son's first name is Clark.  It had nothing to do with trends and everything to do with my love of pulps and comics.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 19, 2007)

Wow, I tried to think of the most absurd comic last name to use from various heroes, and seriously couldn't think of one that was completely nonsensical.  That's scary.


----------



## Ferret (May 19, 2007)

There's a football player in England called Collins John. That's right, not John Collins, Collins John.


----------



## Felon (May 19, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Wow, I tried to think of the most absurd comic last name to use from various heroes, and seriously couldn't think of one that was completely nonsensical.  That's scary.




Hmm, let's see....Bruce Wayne, Clark Kent, Peter Parker, Reed Richards, Donald Blake, Matt Murdock, Hal Jordan, Barry Allen... 

Damn, you're onto something. Not really related to the original post, but still....interesting enough.


----------



## Kurashu (May 19, 2007)

Last names are the new abstract concept name?


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Hunter, McKenzie, Taylor, Tyler, Tyson...I can't help but keep noticing that there is something that makes certain couples--frequently the sort of folks that get labled as "yuppies"--drawn to taking what's traditionally a last name and making it their kid's first name. I'm not a big fan of child-rearing, so anybody know anything about this trend, or is this not a well-understood phenomenon?




This is new?  I knew a Tyler, a Taylor and a Tyson when I was a kid 25 years ago.  And their parents weren't the yuppy type.  And my sister named her kid Hunter, and she's not a yuppy either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2007)

There are lots of names that go back and forth as first/last names...although sometimes, what you're really seeing is people going by a middle name, like the actress, Laura Mackenzie Phillips.


----------



## Jesus_marley (May 20, 2007)

I would much rather the names of Hunter, Taylor, Tyson, etc, when faced with the alternatives of: Dweezil, Moon Unit, Apple.... need I go on?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2007)

> > Wow, I tried to think of the most absurd comic last name to use from various heroes, and seriously couldn't think of one that was completely nonsensical. That's scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ralph Dinby?
Billy Batson?
Edward Nygma?
Norrin Radd?
Mac Gargan?

They're out there...


----------



## Ranger REG (May 20, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Hunter, McKenzie, Taylor, Tyler, Tyson...I can't help but keep noticing that there is something that makes certain couples--frequently the sort of folks that get labled as "yuppies"--drawn to taking what's traditionally a last name and making it their kid's first name. I'm not a big fan of child-rearing, so anybody know anything about this trend, or is this not a well-understood phenomenon?



You mean like "Tyler Tyler" (first and last name)?

What's in a name?


----------



## Richards (May 20, 2007)

My youngest son has family last names for his first, middle, and (obviously) last name.

Logan (first name) was my wife's maiden name.
Pierce (middle name) was my wife's mother's maiden name.
Richards is my last name, so that didn't take a whole lot of thought.​I doubt we'd have done it, though, if the relevant maiden names were "Kozlowski" and "McDoodle."  

Johnathan


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Sorry Ssampier 

The only thing that bugs me is the same last name as first name thing. I guess there could be exceptions like a family member died and their name was Richard and your last name is Richardson, but you still want to honor them blah blah blah but then I think it should be a middle name, not a first. I guess I just find it horribly boring and unimagnative to do the first name as almost the same as the last. Other than that I don't care about last names as first names. It doesn't really bother me. I agree with Jesus_Marley, things like moon-unit, apple, or names that are like 8 syllables and end with "awanda", I find more annoying. I like unique names, but giving a kid an off the wall name is setting them up to be discriminated against. I read an interesting book on that once; can't remember what it was called though.


----------



## Pbartender (May 20, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Hunter, McKenzie, Taylor, Tyler, Tyson...I can't help but keep noticing that there is something that makes certain couples--frequently the sort of folks that get labled as "yuppies"--drawn to taking what's traditionally a last name and making it their kid's first name. I'm not a big fan of child-rearing, so anybody know anything about this trend, or is this not a well-understood phenomenon?




Ooooh, yeah, like that Robinson Crusoe (1719) guy...    

The one specific thing I find funny about this phenomenon is that McKenzie (or Mackenzie), ostensibly used as a _girl's_ name, actually means "son of that really handsome guy" is Gaelic.  It makes me laugh.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 20, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Ooooh, yeah, like that Robinson Crusoe (1719) guy...
> 
> The one specific thing I find funny about this phenomenon is that McKenzie (or Mackenzie), ostensibly used as a _girl's_ name, actually means "son of that really handsome guy" is Gaelic.  It makes me laugh.




Then you will like this one even better...my daughter is named Mackenzie but she goes by Kenny.  Actually, my children's names were family names.  they became popular after I chose them.  I wasn't trying to fit a trend and I'm far from a yuppy.  I was giving them a solid name that is neither frou-frou nor weak.  Girls have to be strong to survive in this world.  They may not live up to their name, but I wasn't going to start them out that way.


----------



## ssampier (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry Ssampier
> ...




It's okay; I just have to live with it. I have considered changing my name, but to 'what' I often ask myself.

_At least_ it's not a joke name. Some parents can be quite cruel to their children (I know a Jim Shorts, a Rusty Bauls, etc).


----------



## jaerdaph (May 20, 2007)

I knew a Nelson B. Nelson and a Justin Case. 

My son's name is Travis. Does that count as a last name (Randy Travis) or a first name (Travis Tritt)?


----------



## papastebu (May 20, 2007)

Arguably, my son's middle name, Carson, is a last name, but I named him that because it means "beloved" or "strong love".
Inarguably, his first name, Bryant, is a family name from my wife's side.
I don't mind this trend. I actually kind of like it, but I wish some of the more unusual or unlikely surnames would come into play.   What about Tolkien, Pratchett, or Stasheff, for a few examples off my bookshelf?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 20, 2007)

We have a Used Car Salesman around here:


Head Motors.

Founded by Richard Head

Goes by "Dick"

(I wish I was making that up, but that's the guy's name).

Then again it perhaps it fits just fine with his chosen profession.

Just when you name your kid;

Just don't get all Funky with the Spelling (Y for every other Vowel, etc).  The kid's gonna have hard enough time learning to read & write without taking the time to break every Grammer Rule you can think of in his behave.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 20, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> We have a Used Car Salesman around here:
> 
> 
> Head Motors.
> ...



I know of a Richard Small and a Richard Long.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 21, 2007)

Many names have transferred from surname to forename status over the years. Neville is one example, which made the switch many years ago (20th century luminaries include Neville Duke (test pilot), Neville Shute (author), Neville Chamberlain (British Prime Minister), although it is still much more common as a surname than a forename.

Cheers


----------



## Pbartender (May 21, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I know of a Richard Small and a Richard Long.




My high school librarian was named Richard Chase.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 21, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I know of a Richard Small and a Richard Long.




"John Ya-Ya...John Smallberries..."

Growing up, I knew a kid named Brick Wahl.

And, here in Chicago, we have Richard Daley as our mayor.  Doesn't go by "Dick", however.  But, we also used to have a congressman named Dick Phelan (prounounced "failin'").


----------



## Nyaricus (May 21, 2007)

My name is Ryan, a long-standing first name (AFAIK). Turns out that last year, after a little research, that it's a traditional Irish Gaelic _last_ name.

Another funny fact about my name:
Ryan means "_little king_", and my last name, if we're using the archaic spelling of de la Zouche means "_of the little [tree] stumps_" -- So I'm the Little King of the Little Stumps  *oh snap*

cheers,
--N


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 21, 2007)

> So I'm the Little King of the Little Stumps




Pleased to meet you, your highness!

My real name, when you look at its roots, means "Little Holy Elf King."


*Bow down!* We got some royalty in this here thread, y'all!


----------



## Ferret (May 21, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## Ferret (May 21, 2007)

My name, loosely translated means 'Rock Man, Rock'


----------



## Nyaricus (May 21, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you, your highness!



 clever....





			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> My real name, when you look at its roots, means "Little Holy Elf King."
> 
> 
> *Bow down!* We got some royalty in this here thread, y'all!



Heh, by descriptions I'm a dwarf and you're an elf. Beautiful 

cheers,
--N

Ferret, I'm just jealous


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 22, 2007)

I may be an elf by name...but I'm a Dwarf by build...OK, a tallish one, but a fuzzy walking fireplug nonetheless.


> My name, loosely translated means 'Rock Man, Rock'





Peter Stein?

Or is your name Dokken McJudaspriest?


----------



## Nyaricus (May 22, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> ... I'm a Dwarf by build...



Heh  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 25, 2007)

My first, middle, and last names are all common as first and last names.  Causes people no end of confusion, as they often interchange them, refer to me by last name when they mean first name, and vice versa.  Luckily, I wear a nametag and answer to almost anything (including "Hey, you!").

And I'm a IIIrd ... so three generations of dealing with that BS.  Luckily, I don't have kids, 'cause if I had a son the temptation of sticking the little bastard with the same name problem and a pretentious IVth would be too much to resist.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 25, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like unique names, but giving a kid an off the wall name is setting them up to be discriminated against.




On the other hand, I met a guy named 'Hurricane'.  Not a nickname - he's Hurricane on his birth certificate.

Is there _anything_ you couldn't accomplish with a name like 'Hurricane'?

-Hyp.


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I met a guy named 'Hurricane'.  Not a nickname - he's Hurricane on his birth certificate.
> 
> Is there _anything_ you couldn't accomplish with a name like 'Hurricane'?
> 
> -Hyp.



Being taken seriously.


----------



## Lewis526 (May 25, 2007)

My dad always hated being a "junior," so he refused to saddle me with "III."  He goes by his middle name, so he gave me that as his first name, and I got his mom's maiden name as a middle name.  I can't express how satisfying it is to be the one-and-only with my name in the family, and would always recommend not juniorizing or numberfying your sons.  Now doing it to your daughters, that's original, and gets extra credit.  

Back on topic, though.  I've also noticed this trend of giving children last names for first names.  What's worse, in my opinion, is giving your daughter a boy's name, or giving your son a girl's name.  The trick is, how can you tell which last name is going to sway towards girls, and which towards boys?  What if you name your son "Riley" before it gets popular (I don't think it's a popular one now, but we're all sheep without even knowing it), and then two years later everyone is naming their daughters "Riley"?  It's not as bad as being a boy named Sue, but I'd prefer to play it safe.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 25, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> What if you name your son "Riley" before it gets popular (I don't think it's a popular one now, but we're all sheep without even knowing it), and then two years later everyone is naming their daughters "Riley"?  It's not as bad as being a boy named Sue, but I'd prefer to play it safe.



Actually, I've known at least 3 Riley's which are male, and none which are are female. One of them is actually a fairly close friend.

Just my XP 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 25, 2007)

Riley was my daughter-dog's name (RIP), so it will always be associated with a girl's name to me.


----------



## Pbartender (May 25, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I met a guy named 'Hurricane'.  Not a nickname - he's Hurricane on his birth certificate.




I once knew a girl named Summer Streets...  We always thought it sounded like the assumed "stage names" names celebrities often take.

I also knew a guy with the middle of "Sodapop".  Apparently, his parents were awfully fond of Susan Eloise Hinton.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

It's official. I'm naming my next kid "Wheaton".


----------



## Kaodi (May 25, 2007)

While there are certain cases where names are truly surnames and not proper names, that you cannot forget that many surnames are in truth, proper names. 

Take my own name, for instance. Ostensibly, I was named after the surname of two of my great-grandparents, ------son, and so my name is ------. However, when you think about it, that really just means that I am named after my distant ancestor, the father of the first to use the name ------son.

Of course, giving your daughter a first name that ends with -son, now that is really distasteful, hehehe... And yet, for some reason, people do it.


----------



## Hijinks (May 25, 2007)

> Just don't get all Funky with the Spelling (Y for every other Vowel, etc). The kid's gonna have hard enough time learning to read & write without taking the time to break every Grammer Rule you can think of in his behave.




On a board that I frequent that's mostly women, one woman had purposely named her daughter Miichael.  Yes, 2 i's.  She did it on purpose to be original.  The thread was full of people begging her not to do it, that the kid will go through life with issues of people not finding her paperwork because some helpful clerk fixed a "typo."  Never mind that it's bad enough to be named a traditional boy's name.  She was very calm and didn't get too defensive, but I personally cannot bring myself to do that to a child.


----------



## ssampier (May 25, 2007)

And there's a perfectly good female version of Michael, Michaela.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michaela

It's my brother's wife name.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 26, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> And there's a perfectly good female version of Michael, Michaela.




Michael Steele from The Bangles would probably tell you that Michael's a perfectly good female version of Michael 

-Hyp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 26, 2007)

Yes, he would.


----------



## Richards (May 26, 2007)

There's also Michael Learned, the mom from "The Waltons."

And I know of a Michaeline as well, so I'll throw that into the "Michael-based names for girls" pile.

Johnathan


----------



## kingpaul (May 26, 2007)

I knew a family of four boys growing up. Their mother loved a certain book by Dumas so much that they were called: Porthos, Athos, Aramis and D'Artagnan. Once they hit 18, they all changed their names.

My grandfather, rest his soul, always said he knew a family growing up with the surname "Hogg". They had 2 girls, Ima and Ura. We never knew if he was joking or not.

My wife works in a hospital. A woman came in to deliver her child. She noticed on her chart the word "chlamydia", and thought that was a beautiful name for her daughter.

As for my names, I've seen definitions for my first and middle as "Little" and "Conqueror", and with a last name "King".


----------



## kingpaul (May 26, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> And there's a perfectly good female version of Michael, Michaela.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michaela
> 
> It's my brother's wife name.



When my wife was pregnant with our first child, she wanted, if a girl (she was) to call her Makayla. When I first heard the name, I thought she wanted the above spelling, as I had never seen the spelling she wanted.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2007)

I don't think I've seen a link in this thread to Baby's Named A Bad, Bad Thing yet?

-Hyp.


----------



## Lewis526 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for that link!  I nearly choked on laughter, and I'm now committed to giving my first daughter, if I ever have one, the name "Brynwynnlynnn."  Or is that too common?  Maybe I should name her "Lewis" instead.

I'm also immensely pleased that the name "Riley," which I thought up on the spot as a random example in my earlier post, is confirmed as a name of ambiguous gender by this apparent leading authority on bad baby names.  On the other hand, I'd much rather be a kid with an androgynous name, like "Riley" or "Morgan," than be the boy named Sue.

Absolutely Brilliant.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jun 1, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen a link in this thread to Baby's Named A Bad, Bad Thing yet?
> 
> -Hyp.




Dying...Laughter...Need...Air...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 16, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And, here in Chicago, we have Richard Daley as our mayor.  Doesn't go by "Dick", however.  But, we also used to have a congressman named Dick Phelan (prounounced "failin'").




i like Dick Devine better.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 16, 2007)

i always found it funny when someone would go, "ooh, Delilah, that's a pretty name!  and it's from the Bible too!"  yeah, but i'd hesitate to name my kid after a villain-type.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen a link in this thread to Baby's Named A Bad, Bad Thing yet?
> 
> -Hyp.


















Oh....my....god!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i like Dick Devine better.



Okay, not a bad name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i always found it funny when someone would go, "ooh, Delilah, that's a pretty name!  and it's from the Bible too!"  yeah, but i'd hesitate to name my kid after a villain-type.



I actually had a friend with a middle name of Bloodsword years ago.


----------



## papastebu (Jun 17, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i always found it funny when someone would go, "ooh, Delilah, that's a pretty name!  and it's from the Bible too!"  yeah, but i'd hesitate to name my kid after a villain-type.



My nephew's name is Cain. :\


----------



## BOZ (Jun 18, 2007)

as long as he doesn't have a brother named Abel...

if he ever had to watch the kid, he'd tell you he's not his brother's keeper!  then you'd need to look our for trouble.


----------



## Lewis526 (Jun 21, 2007)

You could always give your kid your "porn name."  Here's how you do it:

Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.

For example, if the cat you had when you were 8 years old was named "Nick," and the street you lived on when you were 8 years old was "Powers Ferry Road," then your porn name is "Nick Powers."  So name your kid "Nick Powers _____."  Or maybe "Nickielyn Pywrs _____."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.




"Seppy Brooks"

Damn.  :\  That sounds more like a Depression Era comedian than a porn star.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2007)

And I just ran across this in the news today.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 21, 2007)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> My wife works in a hospital. A woman came in to deliver her child. She noticed on her chart the word "chlamydia", and thought that was a beautiful name for her daughter.




I've seen people with that name on more that one occassion working at a hospital.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2007)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> My wife works in a hospital. A woman came in to deliver her child. She noticed on her chart the word "chlamydia", and thought that was a beautiful name for her daughter.






			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I've seen people with that name on more that one occassion working at a hospital.




Sorry...  I'm calling  on this.  

That story's been going around in one form or another since 1917.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2007)

how about the lady who named her kid "shi-thead"?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 29, 2007)

> Sorry... <edit>I'm calling on this.
> 
> That story's been going around in one form or another since 1917.




While I can't speak to "chlamydia" ('cause she ain't here right now   ), this kind of thing does indeed happen.

There was an article in my local paper about a woman named Asthma.

My Father, an MD, treated at least one person named Infant while he was in the Army, as well as others who did have venereal disease names.

I will not embarrass anyone by posting the names of some of his patients from private practice.

While we're at it, though, my Mom (a retired music teacher) encountered a student named Pslm Civ.  As in, the abbreviation for  Psalm 104 (in Roman numerals).


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 29, 2007)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> My grandfather, rest his soul, always said he knew a family growing up with the surname "Hogg". They had 2 girls, Ima and Ura. We never knew if he was joking or not.




Ima Hogg was the daughter of Stephen Hogg, governor of Texas.  She left a lot of money to the University of Texas; there is an auditorium named in her honor there.  But the "Ura" part is not true (at least in that family).  My best friend in high school reported the same story, only the (non-existent) sister's name was Shesa.


From Wikipedia (where else?!):



> Ima was named after an epic Civil War poem that her uncle, Thomas Hogg, had written. The heroine of the poem was called Ima, short for Imogene. Hogg later recounted: "My grandfather Stinson lived 15 miles from Mineola and news traveled slowly. When he learned of his granddaughter's name he came trotting to town as fast as he could to protest but it was too late. The christening had taken place, and Ima I was to remain." Contrary to popular belief, Ima did not have a sister named "Ura". She was affectionately known as "Miss Ima" by those who knew her and considered by many to be "The First Lady of Texas."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 30, 2007)

So...

I'm looking forward to 20-30 years down the road when the children of true gamer geeks start having their oddball names show up...

Roll Call at Thomas Jefferson Elementary School, circa 2030:

"Do'Urden Washington?"

"Present- please call me 'Do!'"

"Very well, 'Do' it is...Elminster Lopez?"

"Yes'm- my friends call me Ellie!"

"Ha! Ha! Elminster is a boy's name!"

"Shut up, DoDo Washington!"

"KIDS- SHUSH!!!"

"Yes, Mr. Stevens..."


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 1, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> You could always give your kid your "porn name."  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.
> 
> For example, if the cat you had when you were 8 years old was named "Nick," and the street you lived on when you were 8 years old was "Powers Ferry Road," then your porn name is "Nick Powers."  So name your kid "Nick Powers _____."  Or maybe "Nickielyn Pywrs _____."




Sure.  'Cause Segundo Dracaea has a nice ring to it, after all.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> We have a Used Car Salesman around here:
> 
> 
> Head Motors.
> ...



I know a lawyer named Richard Cox....yep goes by 'dick', I too wish I were making this up.

Had a professor last semester that said he once had a student named...
Marcus Marquase Marquise, yep all three names were 'technically' the same, knid of like that 80s band - Toni, Tony, Tone'.

Then again Norman Leer's daughter is named Crystal Shanda Leer... some people are just odd.


----------



## prospero63 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> What if you name your son "Riley" before it gets popular (I don't think it's a popular one now, but we're all sheep without even knowing it), and then two years later everyone is naming their daughters "Riley"?  It's not as bad as being a boy named Sue, but I'd prefer to play it safe.




My sister's kid (year old) is named Riley Jade. We keep telling her she's destined to grow up and be a stripper now...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 1, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Then again Norman Leer's daughter is named Crystal Shanda Leer... some people are just odd.




It was William 'Bill' Powell Lear, and his daughter was Shanda, not Crystal Shanda.

An excerpt from his wife's eulogy:
_I know we've all heard the story about the humor that Bill had, and after John was born and the next child came along, they were thinking of a name for the child, and they thought if it's a girl, it's going to be 'Shanda,' if it's a boy, it's going to be 'Gonda,' and if they're not sure, it's going to be 'Cava'. 

So, Shanda ended up with the "Shanda Lear" and that was typical of the humor in Bill._

-Hyp.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 2, 2007)

I cannot fathom the stupidity, ego, and absurdity of people who give their children gawd-awful stupid names.  Are they seriously _trying_ to give their children psychological and social problems, and get abandoned by their children as soon as said children can afford to move out and permanently get away from them (meaning a lonely/difficult retirement, etc.)?


Clearly, Charles Darwin's zombie is too overworked these days.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 3, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It was William 'Bill' Powell Lear, and his daughter was Shanda, not Crystal Shanda.
> 
> An excerpt from his wife's eulogy:
> _I know we've all heard the story about the humor that Bill had, and after John was born and the next child came along, they were thinking of a name for the child, and they thought if it's a girl, it's going to be 'Shanda,' if it's a boy, it's going to be 'Gonda,' and if they're not sure, it's going to be 'Cava'.
> ...




heh heh - pretty good.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jul 4, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Sure.  'Cause Segundo Dracaea has a nice ring to it, after all.




That's actually a pretty neat porn star name. Mine's got more of a ... jazz feel to it, either this way, or the other way I heard, which is childhood pet + mother's maiden name.

With road name: Dizzy Armstrong
With maiden name: Dizzy Davis

Thank you, mum and dad, for naming our cat Disraeli!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 4, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> You could always give your kid your "porn name."  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.
> 
> For example, if the cat you had when you were 8 years old was named "Nick," and the street you lived on when you were 8 years old was "Powers Ferry Road," then your porn name is "Nick Powers."  So name your kid "Nick Powers _____."  Or maybe "Nickielyn Pywrs _____."




Nikki Dunnet

Whoa - I actually works!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 4, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> how about the lady who named her kid "shi-thead"?




beat me to it!  Are you a Lewis Black fan by any chance?


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jul 4, 2007)

Name of my first boss out of college - Dr Weiner. Said employer's son's name - Harry. Not even Harold, Harry....

-Kitty Emporia (I always heard town name, not street)


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> On a board that I frequent that's mostly women, one woman had purposely named her daughter Miichael.  Yes, 2 i's.  She did it on purpose to be original.  The thread was full of people begging her not to do it, that the kid will go through life with issues of people not finding her paperwork because some helpful clerk fixed a "typo."  Never mind that it's bad enough to be named a traditional boy's name.  She was very calm and didn't get too defensive, but I personally cannot bring myself to do that to a child.





I run into this all of the time.   My middle name is Scot as in Scotland.   All morgage papers, law papers and the such have it written as Scott.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Name of my first boss out of college - Dr Weiner. Said employer's son's name - Harry. Not even Harold, Harry....
> 
> -Kitty Emporia (I always heard town name, not street)





LOL!   Make it stop!  LOL!


----------



## Aurora (Jul 4, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> You could always give your kid your "porn name."  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.
> 
> For example, if the cat you had when you were 8 years old was named "Nick," and the street you lived on when you were 8 years old was "Powers Ferry Road," then your porn name is "Nick Powers."  So name your kid "Nick Powers _____."  Or maybe "Nickielyn Pywrs _____."




Moonlight Cherrywood



nice


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2007)

Lewis526 said:
			
		

> You could always give your kid your "porn name."  Here's how you do it:
> 
> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one).  That's the first name.  Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick.  It's not rocket surgery.)  There's your porn name.




[sigh]

I've always hated this game.

Wee-Dog Radley.

-Hyp.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 4, 2007)

From the 4real news thing

"We are currently in discussions with the parents ... to clarify the situation."
As in you want to name him WHAT?!

My mum once treated someone as a nurse called John Thomas (slang for a penis) Turned out that was the son of someone she new in school with the same name. Go figure.


----------



## sedarfairy (Jul 5, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Sure.  'Cause Segundo Dracaea has a nice ring to it, after all.





At least you aren't Trixie Do-Stop.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 5, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [sigh]
> 
> I've always hated this game.
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 5, 2007)

Near where I live, there is a Dr. Karjecker (pronounced car jacker).  Bet he loves that these days.



> Take the name of your childhood pet (if you had more than one, just pick one). That's the first name. Then take the name of the street where you lived as a child. (Again, just pick. It's not rocket surgery.) There's your porn name.




I always heard it was pet + mom's maiden name.

Either way, it would suck to be my son- almost all of my pets have been female.

Using your formulation, the porn names would look like Cindy Tulip, Fluff Yorkshire, Thursday Allen, or Bubbles Blue Jay, to name a few.

Yechhh!


----------



## Terraism (Jul 5, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I always heard it was pet + mom's maiden name.



And I grew up understanding it to be your middle name + the street you grew up on, which would make me Alexander Lamont.  I've always thought it had a certain dignity to it, for a porn name.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> beat me to it!  Are you a Lewis Black fan by any chance?




somewhat, but that's not where i heard it from.


----------

